# New litters



## Agoutigoo (Nov 8, 2013)

Only have 1 litter currently. But another doe expecting in the next 1-2 weeks.

First litter is 4 days old 
1 buck 4 does


----------



## firstmice (Sep 18, 2013)

Ooo gorgeous


----------



## Agoutigoo (Nov 8, 2013)

Flash is showing colour better at this stage.


----------



## Agoutigoo (Nov 8, 2013)

Day 5


----------



## Agoutigoo (Nov 8, 2013)

1 week today


----------



## Denise-- (Aug 31, 2014)

They are beautiful!! Really, really sweet!


----------



## Agoutigoo (Nov 8, 2013)

Day 12


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Looking good!


----------



## firstmice (Sep 18, 2013)

They look gorgeous


----------



## Agoutigoo (Nov 8, 2013)

Photo from 2 weeks. Trying to take pictures at mad pingy stage without good camera is hard.

Unfortunately the other doe only had one baby which she prometly shoved out of nest and ignored :/. Will give her another go in a week and hope for better results.


----------



## Agoutigoo (Nov 8, 2013)

Babies 3 weeks yesterday. Crazy little things


----------



## Agoutigoo (Nov 8, 2013)

And a photo of the mother. Only have a baby photo of her and she is reluctant to let me take any more :roll:


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

The face marking on the one in the first photo is stunning. Is it symmetrical? Very lovely little mousie.


----------



## Agoutigoo (Nov 8, 2013)

moustress said:


> The face marking on the one in the first photo is stunning. Is it symmetrical? Very lovely little mousie.


No unfortunately not. Shame wouldve been a perfect little herford otherwise


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Love the coloration


----------



## Agoutigoo (Nov 8, 2013)

5 weeks old now


----------

